
Fischertechnik 3D printer - Tomte
http://www.fischertechnik.de/en/desktopdefault.aspx/tabid-21/39_read-483/usetemplate-2_column_pano/
======
cmarschner
Nice. I loved Fischertechnik when I was a kid. It almost made me choose a
career in "real" engineering. My masterpiece was a gondola system, including
two terminal stations. The gondolas would go up and down a "mountain" in the
room in my parents' house and turn automatically at the endpoint (with some
luck at least...)

~~~
yoodenvranx
I also played a lot with Fischertechnik when I was young, it was awesome! I
was always dreaming of the robotics sets which you could connect to the PC but
back then I could not afford one of those.

------
onesun
I'm sorry, as cool as this looks, I can't imagine it being as accurate or
durable as a reprap build. I really doubt if those plastic lead screws and
chains will hold up for hundreds of hours of printing. Also, I'm guessing it
won't be competitive on price with the myriad sub-$500 reprap printers. So
what's the selling point?

~~~
angerman
It probably won't; I can see a child assembling this more easily than building
a reprap though. I think the target audience are children and I see this (as
their whole lineup) as an educational product and gateway into engineering.

On the one end we have these fully assembled one-piece 3d printer. On the very
other end we have DIY with or without a construction kit 3d printer. None of
these are really targeted towards kids; this is, I think is.

------
Tomte
That's Artur Fischer's company, the prolific inventor who recently passed
away.

